# This trade I make with NYKNICKS



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Dallas Gets
-Shandon Anderson-SF
-Kurt Thomas-PF
-Charlie Ward-PG
-Mike Sweetney-PF
**Charlie Ward is then bought out for the 2 million

NY Knicks Get
-Shawn Bradley-C
-Nick Van Axel-PG
-Raef Lafrenz-PF/C

-The knicks get a Center to play with Mcdyess and a PG that can start for them

-Dallas gets a good rebounder scorer on the inside a young big man who might turn out to be the best part of the deal and a SF Anderson who can score and play some D

-Then will their 4.9 exeption Dallas could look at Jason Terry or someone else to take Nicks spot

Dirk Nowitzki-C
Kurt Thomas-PF
Shandon Anderson-SF
Micheal Finley-SG
Steve Nash-PG

Sweetney
Najera
Bell 
Howard 
Terry


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Now I think your screwing NY.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Nowitzki is not a center..The trade has been talked about for some time though thats for sure


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> Nowitzki is not a center..The trade has been talked about for some time though thats for sure


Actually he does play center. His best position is PF though. And of course he scouches down to SF when we just wanna score.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

that trade screws tha mavs

shandon anderson has a big contract and doesnt do anything, sweetney is a rookie and could very well be another tractor traylor. kurt thomas wont be half of what he is in the east if he moves to the west. i would much rather have bradley, lafrentz and X than thomas, ward, anderson, and sweetney


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

id only do it if in place of ward have eisley


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I think if you have a big banger type PF than Dirk can play center and guard the weaker threat to score. And in this case if you put Dirk at Center no Center in the league could shut him down.
I think that Shandon Anderson is the key in this trade too you're right he has a bloated contract but he is a good defender very athletic tough and he has some good low post moves


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

For all our none inside presence last year, Dirk was 7th in boards and this was while launching threes. This lineup could possibly work. But Najara would have to start at SF to bring a defensive mentality.


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

DALLAS IS GETTING SCREWED!!!! Dallas gets a maybe in a rookie, a crappy contract and Kurt Thomas for NVE, Raef, and Bradley. The knicks get 2 starters and a maybe starter in bradley for one starter in KT, an undersized rookie, and if Shannon is starting for Dallas they just got a whole lot worse, plus his crappy contract. Ya real good deal for Dallas.


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

No. That screws the Mavs.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This is yet another ridiculous trade proposal. Tell me how
in any way this helps the Mavericks.

First off Thomas is not a big upgrade from LaFrentz. He may
be tougher inside but he is undersized at only 230lbs.

We don't need or want Charlie Ward.

What the heck would we do with Shandon Anderson? As far
as I am concerned Josh Howard will be a much better player
than Anderson. We don't need him.

Mike Sweetney may be a decent player and he may not and
although I like him he certainly doesn't change the fact that
this is a really bad trade.

So basically this a trade of 2 1/2 starters from a 60 win team in
the west for two bench players, a rookie and an
undersized PF from a bad team in the east.

Wow, were do I sign up for that beauty?


----------



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

That trade SUCKS :upset:


----------

